# Does anyone know of any places to find cute dress patterns??



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello all
I was wondering if there were any good sites to get free or cheap patterns to make dog clothing, such as dresses. I am getting so frustrated trying to find clothing for Bella, so I am going to try and make some with my spare time(which is hard to find!!). Haha..

Thanks so much and have a great night


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

Try this web page: http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/dog-dress-with-pattern/index.html

It gives step-by-step instructions with pictures on how to make a dress.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

how about premature baby clothes cut and sowed to fit your chi? x


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Go to Walmart or Kmart and buy a basic dress for a small dog. Take it apart and make your own pattern to fit your little one.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Suekadue said:


> Go to Walmart or Kmart and buy a basic dress for a small dog. Take it apart and make your own pattern to fit your little one.


Good idea I'll have to try that!


----------



## kayla30 (Sep 23, 2009)

hi hun go on google and type in pattered clouths for dogs


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Well once you measure her neck and chest let me know lol. Are you sure her back is only 5 inches? What is the length of the back of those pj's that are too short for her?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> Well once you measure her neck and chest let me know lol. Are you sure her back is only 5 inches? What is the length of the back of those pj's that are too short for her?


Okay, hopefully I did this right! Haha..From the back of her neck to where a sweater would end it is about 6.5-7 inches..Her chest(ribcage) is 9 inches and her neck is about 7 inches as well. Sorry! I am terrible at measuring her! She squirms like crazy and she has gotten to the point where when she sees the measuring tape, she runs for her life! Haha. And those pajamas are 4.5 inches from the neck to the end of the back! Guess I should have measured her a little better when I ordered them! They are TINY!! What size will Pepper be when you get her?


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Okay, hopefully I did this right! Haha..From the back of her neck to where a sweater would end it is about 6.5-7 inches..Her chest(ribcage) is 9 inches and her neck is about 7 inches as well. Sorry! I am terrible at measuring her! She squirms like crazy and she has gotten to the point where when she sees the measuring tape, she runs for her life! Haha. And those pajamas are 4.5 inches from the neck to the end of the back! Guess I should have measured her a little better when I ordered them! They are TINY!! What size will Pepper be when you get her?


Ok! That sounds better lol. I don't know her measurements, I just know right now she only weighs 19 ounces so i'm just winging this sweater I am making for her. How much does Bella weigh?


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> Ok! That sounds better lol. I don't know her measurements, I just know right now she only weighs 19 ounces so i'm just winging this sweater I am making for her. How much does Bella weigh?


Bella is 2 lbs right now..I wish she would gain some weight though! I am paranoid that she is going to get hurt or something! 

But, I have no use for the pajamas, so as a thanks for the sweater if they will fit her, Pepper can try the P.J.'s out They are adorable but soooo tiny!! Haha..I'm sure she would look like a little Princess in them


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Bella Luna said:


> Bella is 2 lbs right now..I wish she would gain some weight though! I am paranoid that she is going to get hurt or something!
> 
> But, I have no use for the pajamas, so as a thanks for the sweater if they will fit her, Pepper can try the P.J.'s out They are adorable but soooo tiny!! Haha..I'm sure she would look like a little Princess in them


Oh my goodness Bella is so tiny!

Let me see if my xxs stuff fits her once I get her home and if they do I would love the little pj's! Thank you!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

TinyGiant said:


> Oh my goodness Bella is so tiny!
> 
> Let me see if my xxs stuff fits her once I get her home and if they do I would love the little pj's! Thank you!


Yea, I thought she would be bigger and when I get another, I want to make sure she's not as small. And she is so daring, like jumping up on the couch and jumping down..She has no image of size! Haha. She thinks she is huge!

But yea, let me know! She fits in XXS clothing for the most part, but these pajamas are itsy bitsy and with Pepper being so young, she may fit in them! I want someone to get to look cute in them! Lol


----------



## PennysMom (Feb 15, 2010)

I believe simplicity makes some patterns for pups and a couple others. Search ebay there are quite a few for sewing =)


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

There are lots of patterns for dog clothing/ costumes at fabric stores etc. I bought this pattern from walmart for wizard of oz halloween costumes. The dorothy dress could very well be modified to be worn year round, by using diffent fabrics, etc. Here's a pic cuz I'm so proud of my babies for being so good in their costumes


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Those are too cute!!


----------

